# How much poop can one hedgie make?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

So, after several months of not using it, I decided to put Tinkerball in her exercise ball, just 'cause I was tired of her little hissy fits every time I tried to stop her from sneaking behind the refrigerator. 

So I put her in the ball. The first time I did it, she really didn't seem to like it, but this time she actually seemed to have fun. 

The only problem was the poop. It seemed like every five minutes, I'd have to open up the ball and take some poop out. Argh! I know hedgehogs can poop, but it was like she hadn't gone in days and just let it all out in the ball. (Which I know isn't true, 'cause her wheel and litter pan had last night's poop on them.) Then she peed in the exercise ball! And when I tried to take her out, she balled out and huffed and squirmed and was just generally uncooperative. 

I put her in the bathtub while I cleaned the ball in the bathroom sink, and the little brat watched me clean and dry it. Then I put her back in and let her run some more. I turned my head for two seconds, and when I looked back at her, she had poop right in the middle of her back! Ugh. I just left it there and let her run around until she looked bored.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Finn is like that too. I made him a playpen to potty in when I wake him up. He'll hold it in for 20 minutes or so and as soon as I scoop him up he'll cuddle up and pee on my clothes. I'll put him in a snuggle sack while I change and he'll wait until I'm done and poop all over me. Hedgehogs *eyeroll* they're so lucky they are adorable.


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

Bella does that too. Every time when I but her in her exercise ball she and check on her after 5 minutes or so, she leaves me a giant noisome surprise. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs poop when they run, this is normal for them so they're always going to poop while they are running. This is one of the reasons that balls are not recommended for hedgehogs.


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Poop happens. It's part of being a hedgehog owner. The best thing you can do is give him time to get most of it out of his system before you take him out. Don't just give him the time, but make sure he poops - not once but several times. What we do with Archimedes is take him out and put him on the floor of our bathroom. He always goes over into this little space between the counter and the toilet and basically uses that as a secondary litter box. By now he knows when he's put there, it's time to go, and he'll go right away. He's 6 months and it's always 2-3 poops and a pee.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

More food, more poop.
More activity, more poop.
One thing that make hedgies funny to me is their constant pooping lol


----------



## MaryJ83 (Jan 1, 2013)

It always amazes me that such a little critter can produce so much poop. Luckily for me, Tilly seems to save all her umm...business for her wheel or potty area in her cage, mostly. That or anytime I bath her. Not sure what it is about a bath that gives her the urge to go.lol


----------

